# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Wife`s BW...Please help

## buckeye11

My wife has been on HRT for two years since her hyster,although it took her six months to get stabilized,but she has never felt good.She just got her labs drawn and was hoping for some feedback.
CBC
WBC 6.6 3.5-11
RBC 5.10 3.80-5.10
Hemoglobin 16.2 11.7-15.7
Hemotocrit 47.5 35-47
mcv 93.1 80-100
mch 31.8 27-40
mchc 34.1 31-36
rdw 13 11.5-14.5
flt 309 130-440
insulin 6.9 2.6-24.9
iron 60 37-145
tibc 395 149-490
uibc 335 112-346
iron saturation 15 7.1-40
LH 10.9 
Testosterone 37.40 12-36
free test 4.9 .2-5.0
sex hormone bind G 51.7 17-124
sodium 138 135-143
potassium 4.8 3.8/-5.3
chloride 102 98-106
total Co2 21 19-30
anion gap 15 3-11
albumin 4.7 3.8-5.0
alk phos 119 40-150
alt 20 9-52
ast/sgot 22 8-39
bili total .7 0-1.0
calcium 9.7 8.7-10.5
cortisol 6.7 
BUN 10 9-23
Creatinine .9 .7-1.5
EGFR 69 >60
GGTP 43 15-172
FSH 15.3 
Glucose 80 70-100
magnesium 2.2 1.7-2.5
protein 7.7 6.4-8.3
CA-125 10.3 <35
Cholesterol 224 <200
HDL 58 >60
LDL 139 <100
TRIGLYC 136 <150
Glycosyl 5.2 4.4-6.4
T4 7.1 4.8-12.4
TSH 2.7475 .47-5.010
T4 free 1.22 .7-1.85
total T3 84 58-159
B12 >2000 243-894 JUST TOOK A B12 SHOT
CRP 9.8 0-6
FREE T3 2.6 2.3-4.2
Progesterone 34.6 
VIT.D 1,25 66 18-72
VIT,D2 <8 

Her diet is very clean (90% vegan) with no caffeine.She has no energy and struggling to lose weight.It is so overwhelming and I don`t know what most of these numbers mean.We had to switch dr. and he is really open to things but he is just getting started in HRT.Was hoping you all could help.

----------


## GSXRvi6

RBC 5.10 3.80-5.10
Hemoglobin 16.2 11.7-15.7
Hemotocrit 47.5 35-47
Testosterone 37.40 12-36

High RBC (at max of range), hemotcrit out of range (barely) and test is high (barely) I assume the high test could drive these up, and when your RBC goes up it's not good for you, when my RBC goes I don't feel well. 

What about estrogens?

Does she work out?

----------


## gearbox

> My wife has been on HRT for two years since her hyster,although it took her six months to get stabilized,but she has never felt good.She just got her labs drawn and was hoping for some feedback.
> CBC
> WBC 6.6 3.5-11
> RBC 5.10 3.80-5.10
> Hemoglobin 16.2 11.7-15.7
> Hemotocrit 47.5 35-47
> mcv 93.1 80-100
> mch 31.8 27-40
> mchc 34.1 31-36
> ...



her iron is low and iron saturation. this is probably due to the vegan diet is my guess. but low iron will definitely cause you to be lethargic. 
give more feed back tomo. bed time
hdl is bad and ldl. she needs to supplement and also I would lower the test dose

----------


## buckeye11

Thank you for the replies. I will tell her to start an iron supplement. As a child she had to take an iron supplements and had to take two iron supplements a day during her pregnancies. But as you can tell by her labs now...they fall within the "normal" range. So doctors just let it go. She is starting to work out again...slowly...but finds it difficult with such low energy. (and low back pain & torn ACL). This is a woman who used to go to step classes 4 times a week and run. We are still waiting on her estrogen levels to come back. Will post them when we get them. Thanks again.

----------


## gearbox

definitely get the estro levels. That could tell us a lot. I would actually take the iron morning and night and get bw again in a few months to see if her body is actually absorbing the iron. But lets wait for estro before we go that far.
Sometimes energy is stupid stuff like not enough h20, stress you didn't think you had, waking up during rem sleep continuously.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

not uncommon for women to have low iron. lots of my gf take prenatal vitamins even tho they are not pregnant.

----------


## FONZY007

Does she donate blood?

Also maybe sleep apnea?

----------

